# Britain Mail Forwarding Service recommendation



## dextersp1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a mail box and mail forwarding service while living in the UK. I would have the company send me my mail while traveling outside the UK. I would like it so I could go pick up the mail if I want or have it sent to me.

I have found the ones below.

Does anyone have a recommendation for such a service or opinion on the ones below?

MailBoxes Etc

MailBoxUK This only has one location as far as I can tell

My UK Mail This only has one location as far as I can tell


----------



## US-UK (May 11, 2010)

I've asked the USPS this same question and they just flat out won't do it. What I'm going to do, and I'd recommend the same, is forward it to some local family if you have some or any family in the country that would do it and have them ship it off. I would think that's a more economical way.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When we moved from U.K. to the island of El Hierro, Royal Mail, forwarded all the mail from our old address to the new address. We did this for a year at a fixed charge. Perhaps you should make inquiries at your local branch.

Hepa


----------



## dextersp1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
I don't want to rely on family members and I want a service that I can call up and have them sent it to me wherever I am as I travel.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dextersp1 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I don't want to rely on family members and I want a service that I can call up and have them sent it to me wherever I am as I travel.


Perhaps these people might be able to help you,

DHL | Global | English


----------



## Peter9 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Mail Forwarding*

I use mtei.co.uk
It works fine for me.


----------

